# Heat transfer changing colour after pressing onto t-shirt - why??



## MaryMOPho (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, we are just trying to create samples of our design. We are currently using an Epsom Inkjet, printing on to transfers for light t-shirts, using a heat press. The colours of the picture are changing once they are on the t-shirt. The background of one of them is just off white on the picture and is coming out almost green on the t-shirt. Can anyone shed any light as to why? Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What color are the shirts? Are the transfers changing color of the shirt? Are the transfers ok when you press them and then later on changing?


----------



## MaryMOPho (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi - we are currently trying it on white pure cotton t-shirts. The whole printed on transfer area has a green tinge to it. There is yellow left on the back of the transfer paper when we peel it off too.

Thanks you prompt reply!


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

I take it you are doing pictures of people right? what kind of printer is it. I know you said Inkjet. Are you using a Kraft paper on top of the transfer or are you not using anything. See if you can get a better paper. Try the trim-free inkjet papers. Please ask for a sample of their paper. Lastly I ask you are you doing photographs yes or no. If you are doing photographs you will need to adjust the colors on your monitor or printer.


----------



## rdrshirts (Sep 3, 2012)

atigerwanabee said:


> I take it you are doing pictures of people right? what kind of printer is it. I know you said Inkjet. Are you using a Kraft paper on top of the transfer or are you not using anything. See if you can get a better paper. Try the trim-free inkjet papers. Please ask for a sample of their paper. Lastly I ask you are you doing photographs yes or no. If you are doing photographs you will need to adjust the colors on your monitor or printer.


Hello, I am using photographs and I get the same exact problem as described above... I get the greenish look on the picture once i transfer them with the heat press and the yellowish look on the transfer paper after i peel it off. I use the Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper, and i press it at 375 for 30 secs, also my printer prints them perfect...I have an epson R2000... Any help would be awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## Butthead (Sep 3, 2012)

Its the Epson ink. The color changes as heat is applied to it. Need to switch to a different kind of ink such as Cobra ink.


----------



## rdrshirts (Sep 3, 2012)

I bought it at cobraink.com, I think it comes with the cobra ink?!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

rdrshirts said:


> I bought it at cobraink.com, I think it comes with the cobra ink?!


You need to be certain you got the printer with pigment ink, and not dye ink. They sell both. Apart from dye ink not being as washer-safe, it's not intended for heat press applications and can shift.

Open the cover of the printer and look at the sticker they placed on the inside. It'll indicate the type of ink they've installed. You can then go to the site and correlate the ink type with the pigment or dye set they sell.

If the entire shirt (as opposed to just the transfer area) is yellowing your heat press is too high and the shirt is scorching. Check its temperature; the digital readout is not guaranteed to be accurate.


----------



## rdrshirts (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help! I'll look into it this week!


----------

